# Fs250R total rebuild!



## Matthew1971 (May 23, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm rebuilding my trimmer. I have a Meteor pistons and rings on the way. Found a OEM crank and bearings also. Brand new carb and gaskets also. I'm looking for a flywheel and clutch now. Do you folks know of any members or sites that sell these parts? Any aftermarket that are worthy? I have two of these trimmers and LOVE this girl. She wants to live again. Thank you for the help, Matthew.


----------



## Matthew1971 (May 23, 2020)

Matthew1971 said:


> Hey guys, I'm rebuilding my trimmer. I have a Meteor pistons and rings on the way. Found a OEM crank and bearings also. Brand new carb and gaskets also. I'm looking for a flywheel and clutch now. Do you folks know of any members or sites that sell these parts? Any aftermarket that are worthy? I have two of these trimmers and LOVE this girl. She wants to live again. Thank you for the help, Matthew.


I just found and ordered a clutch and bearing. The flywheel is a 122.00 from stihl. Ouch.


----------



## furb (May 23, 2020)

Can you cancel that. I should have what you need.


----------



## Matthew1971 (May 23, 2020)

furb said:


> Can you cancel that. I should have what you need.


What do you have?


----------



## furb (May 23, 2020)

FS120 that got straight gassed. Flywheel and clutch should be good. Buying a new bearing probably is still a good idea


----------



## Matthew1971 (May 23, 2020)

I'll buy the flywheel from you. O will fit the 250 correct?


----------



## DND 9000 (May 24, 2020)

It will fit if it is the older version 4134 400 1200.


----------



## furb (May 24, 2020)

I’ll check the part number


----------



## furb (Jun 1, 2020)

I forgot about this. I’m going to be digging that stuff out tomorrow if you still need it.


----------

